# snowflex!!



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

this seems somthing awesome
for the people that don't live in the mountains
YouTube - New Snowflex Snowboard & Ski in France Vid


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

YouTube - The History/Development of Snowflex
the development


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

CHOICE!!!

Good on ya, for coming up with the best tech ever.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

The first one in the US will be in Virginia: Liberty Mountain Snowflex Center

Seems like there'll be more popping up, like this spot in the Bay Area of Nor Cal that I'll definitely be hitting up:
Morgan Hill Snowflex Center - Morgan Hill, CA

Has anyone here actually had any experience riding on Snowflex?


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

Omfg I Want One Now!


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Awesome, saw something very similar to this online last year, but it was placed in Brazil if I recall right? Crazy stuff.


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

just an idea... doesnt this shit tear through your wax?


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

if it's anything like carpetboarding then yes, it should.

But... I want sooooo badly hah. I'd live with paying for more wax.


----------



## Alexander (Apr 7, 2008)

That looks sweet. I bet they wouldn't built one here in Japan because of space constraints but if they did I'd be the first one there. I guess you wouldn't be able to do any carving practice on that stuff though...


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

riding that next year


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I read about this in TWS recently. Very cool concept. If they opened one up nearby, I would def hit it up. How often would, of course, depend on how it feels.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*Liberty Mountain*

Liberty Mountain Snowflex Centre

I hit up the Grand Opening and rode till Midnight. Man am I sore. It's harder than you'd imagine, turning that is. Flat base to a kicker is the same. I was there taking pictures so more pics to follow.

Local Capita rider getting busy at sunset


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Suburban Blend said:


> Liberty Mountain Snowflex Centre
> 
> I hit up the Grand Opening and rode till Midnight. Man am I sore. It's harder than you'd imagine, turning that is. Flat base to a kicker is the same. I was there taking pictures so more pics to follow.
> 
> Local Capita rider getting busy at sunset


Nice pic.

I was thinking of going for the opening, but I'd rather be there when it isn't so crowded and I thought it would be on opening day... was it? How does falling feel? I've read that it is cushioned really well... of course, I've been skating all summer so it has to feel better than concrete.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Neveplast is another just like it, saw it last year and called the company to try and buy some, very expensive shit 

YouTube - Neveplast - Artifical Ski Slopes

Artificial Ski Slopes - Neveplast


----------



## TeamSR (Apr 22, 2009)

We have a new snowflex park about 20 min from me. Its pretty cool and only $150 for a year long pass where i can ride it year round any time i want. I don't ever have to stop riding


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

Can't wait for the one in Morgan Hill. Definitely going to have to be there the first weekend after opening...

Can anybody comment on the effect of the SnowFlex on your base?


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

trevk#07 said:


> Can't wait for the one in Morgan Hill. Definitely going to have to be there the first weekend after opening...
> 
> Can anybody comment on the effect of the SnowFlex on your base?


From what I've read, it's easier on the base than hard pack. That's another question for Blend since he has ridden it.

Blend?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It gives it a nice brushing. I rode it last week for the first time. Base looks fine just make sure that the sprinkler system is on or you're keeping the base wet.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

More pics and story write-up: Libery Mountain Snowflex :: Snowboard Revolution

My base appears unscathed but my chin, elbow and knee are scabbed over


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

TeamSR said:


> We have a new snowflex park about 20 min from me. Its pretty cool and only $150 for a year long pass where i can ride it year round any time i want. I don't ever have to stop riding


Where abouts is this snowflex park? I live in Syracuse and would definitely ride to Rochester/Buffalo area to try it out.


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

Suburban Blend said:


> More pics and story write-up: Libery Mountain Snowflex :: Snowboard Revolution
> 
> My base appears unscathed but my chin, elbow and knee are scabbed over


It looks like a helluva lot of fun (as a summer alternative to snowboarding), that's for sure. As for the base, not worried too much but definitely curious.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Suburban Blend said:


> Liberty Mountain Snowflex Centre
> 
> I hit up the Grand Opening and rode till Midnight. Man am I sore. It's harder than you'd imagine, turning that is. Flat base to a kicker is the same. I was there taking pictures so more pics to follow.
> 
> Local Capita rider getting busy at sunset


... Dude I was there as well. Rode from 4pm to midnight. I was actually there the whole weekend. I'm still sore and a little torn up. It's fun but scratchy. I finally got all the speeds dialed in on Sunday and started hitting all the kickers (minus the 20ft). It's sooo much easier to ride flat on that stuff though.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Here's my little tale about going to Woodward and riding snowflex Woodward At Copper ~ The Angry Snowboarder


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*Liberty Night session*



Mooz said:


> ... Dude I was there as well. Rode from 4pm to midnight.


 I have more stills and video to edit. What were you wearing? Board? I'm sure to have something on you.

Unknown sunset rider. Looking off the top of the cornice.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

cubllsu8338 said:


> Where abouts is this snowflex park? I live in Syracuse and would definitely ride to Rochester/Buffalo area to try it out.


Truth. I'm in Cortland, and if I can get some time off someday I'd love to go check that out


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Here's my little tale about going to Woodward and riding snowflex Woodward At Copper ~ The Angry Snowboarder


I really want to make it up there soon damnit! Where are your pics and vid's from it?!?!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Camera got crushed in a freak Kayaking accident, I mean who would have thought a camera wouldn't survive going down the Gore in a kayak. Should have some shots today and hopefully some video once I settle on which camera I'm going to get.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Camera got crushed in a freak Kayaking accident, I mean who would have thought a camera wouldn't survive going down the Gore in a kayak. Should have some shots today and hopefully some video once I settle on which camera I'm going to get.


nice post BA, it sounds like you had fun, I must get up there, to lean some new tricks.


----------



## TeamSR (Apr 22, 2009)

cubllsu8338 said:


> Where abouts is this snowflex park? I live in Syracuse and would definitely ride to Rochester/Buffalo area to try it out.


Its in Niagara Falls on the American Side. My co-manager here at the ski/snowboard shop (Snow Ski and Board which is affiliated with your Ski Company) his wife is running it and turning it into a full snowboard and ski park with rails and jumps. It's going to be sick. We are having our first shop night up there on Sept 26th


----------



## nodaysoff (Dec 4, 2008)

Seems dope, i dont think they open to the public till October tho? id take the trip considering its 6 hours away, just not sure if its worth it, being that the season is just around the corner.


----------



## TeamSR (Apr 22, 2009)

nodaysoff said:


> Seems dope, i dont think they open to the public till October tho? id take the trip considering its 6 hours away, just not sure if its worth it, being that the season is just around the corner.


October 1st is opening day to the public. And Yes, it is worth it. We did a red bull butter cup there this summer and it was awesome. It's pretty dope being able to ride in a t-shirt and not be cold at all. lol


----------



## nodaysoff (Dec 4, 2008)

lol im definitly gonna look into it, maybe get some bus tickets out there.


----------



## TeamSR (Apr 22, 2009)

Ya, you should def look into it if you can. I have been riding there all summer on a few of the boxes we have sitting around up there. It's been great.


----------



## nodaysoff (Dec 4, 2008)

Is there a small run on there at all or is it just park and tubing?


----------



## TeamSR (Apr 22, 2009)

nodaysoff said:


> Is there a small run on there at all or is it just park and tubing?


It's just a park with a tubing section on the one side. I mean, you could easily avoid the rails and boxes and hits...But why would you? :laugh:


----------



## msmith222 (Mar 7, 2009)

anyone riding snowflex needs to take the time to adjust to it! i was at liberty snowflex a few weeks ago, and i discovered it is not the 90% feeling of snow they claim - more like 60%. anyway, VERY EASY to catch an edge, as evidenced by my concussion in the flats. yes, i have 15 years riding experience, and a simple edge catch with nothing around led to a concussion (also interesting because the slope is padded...)! wear your helmets, i was not!


----------



## deerpark30 (Jun 27, 2009)

:dunno:


TeamSR said:


> October 1st is opening day to the public. And Yes, it is worth it. We did a red bull butter cup there this summer and it was awesome. It's pretty dope being able to ride in a t-shirt and not be cold at all. lol


i thought that it opened to the public on aug 29>????? Atleast that is what the site says.:dunno:


----------



## nodaysoff (Dec 4, 2008)

yeah i know, lol. thanx for all the info :thumbsup:


----------



## TeamSR (Apr 22, 2009)

Right now the full park will be open on october 1st with all the rails and jumps.


----------



## deerpark30 (Jun 27, 2009)

ook so what is open now because i was going go down on saturday


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

NYC is getting this thing called Xanadu. It's going to be a indoor slope, like the ones in Dubai.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I wouldn't hold your breath on Xanadu from what i heard funding dried up.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I wouldn't hold your breath on Xanadu from what i heard funding dried up.


REally they just announced that things are moving forward and will open in 2010:dunno:


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Is the one in NY near Niagara Falls open now for public use? I'm itching to strap on a board and if it's open then I will be heading there soon


----------



## TeamSR (Apr 22, 2009)

As of right now it is just a hill with no hits or anything else. Oct 1st EVERYTHING will be there and ready to shred on.


----------

